# Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

This is not the place to put meeting pics. But this is almost the only place I use on Vortex. Just got home from this meeting, and wanna share some pics from a sunny day in Norway.
Anyway, here it goes...
The car we came in. http://www.vr6specialist.nl/start.php have built this car. I just got the owner to buy my 8.5:1 C2 spacer, and a C2 36# setup. 15 PSI with a wavetrack diff. Running good.

















Some random ass Passat...








Vento/Jetta with turbo. Not sure any specs..









700hk Audi S2 Coupe Quattro. 10 minutes after I took this pic, he blew something that sounded like his gearbox








The car is undescribable fast. Anyone that can say what Garrett it has?


































































MK2 VR6 with black REPLICA BBS LeMans, not sure if I like the colour


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*

More...

















A friend off mine, with Kinetic stage 2. 10 psi.

























































Audi A5 3.0 TDI S-Line 240HK, with some Caractere styling


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*

Some more:

































Audi RS2, build by Porsche. OEM 2.2T 315hk. 3500 made.
























































AUDI S2 COUPE 2.2T


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*

A old sleeper.....

































































Rototested 1.8 16V-T 258WHP


























OZ MITO, by Techart








































POLO CROSS


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

nice pics kristian..think that audi with bi-airfilter runs a journal gt40


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_nice pics kristian..think that audi with bi-airfilter runs a journal gt40

Yes, when you say that, I didnt see any water fittings...
Last year at Gatebil:
786 hp (horsepower/bhp) 888nm (torque) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FeMOzn8m7c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...dex=6
I can see why they keep breaking 01E gearboxe's









_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:39 PM 4-25-2009_


_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 6:45 PM 4-25-2009_


----------



## 13LG60 (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*

T3 60, G60 turbo engine with redtops and one of my Digifant turbo chips









_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_
Vento/Jetta with turbo. Not sure any specs..












_Modified by 1,3LG60 at 10:31 PM 4-26-2009_


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (1,3LG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1,3LG60* »_T3 60, G60 turbo engine with retops and one of my Digifant turbo chips










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There we go


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*

lots of sick cars. i've always wanted to get a RS2, in fact, i've spent some time shopping for the ideal import candidate. i'll own one eventually.
Whenever i see a car that has sport seats (or R32 seats in this case), and they have them leaned way back, i just want to throat punch the owner.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (TBT-Syncro)*

A RS2 in USA is not common I asume. Gotta love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-GT42RS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6-GT42RS* »_nice pics kristian..think that audi with bi-airfilter runs a journal gt40

Found out it has a GT4088.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Some pics from a VW/Audi meeting in Norway 25 april 2009 (Norwegian-VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Norwegian-VR6* »_A RS2 in USA is not common I asume. Gotta love em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was never officially brought here. i'd guess there are fewer than 5 in north america


----------

